# motor cc es lineal?



## hawk360 (Sep 29, 2006)

Las rpm de un motor cc son lineales respecto a la tension aplicada? Me explico. Si un motor diseñado para funcionar a 7,2 V lo conecto a 12 V me girara a 175*12/7,2= 292 rpm?????

El 175 son las rpm del motor a 7,2 V.

Y la fuerza (kg/cm) como varia respecto a la tension aplicada??

PD: Ya se q no puede funcionar mucho rato a 12 V pq se kermara.


----------



## maunix (Sep 29, 2006)

hawk360 dijo:
			
		

> Las rpm de un motor cc son lineales respecto a la tension aplicada? Me explico. Si un motor diseñado para funcionar a 7,2 V lo conecto a 12 V me girara a 175*12/7,2= 292 rpm?????
> 
> El 175 son las rpm del motor a 7,2 V.
> 
> ...



Qué tipo de motor es? qué tipo de circuito excitador tiene? serie? paralelo? resonante?

Hasta donde sé, no tienen respuesta lineal V vs RPM.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 29, 2006)

En principio es lineal donde la relacion es corriente/rpm.
Pero con motores pequenos y altas revoluciones dejan de serlos debido principalmente al colector de delgas. Si has visto un taladro electrico, pues es un motor DC donde el rotor donde salen las chispas convierte la tension de alterna a continua. Pues esas chispas, revotes de las escobillas principalmente hacen perder la linealidad.
Ademas si subres la tension lo estas sobrealimentando y poede que no pueda disipar la temperatura estropeandose en poco tiempo.
Si quieres conseguir mayor velocidad mejor utilizar engranajes o poleas.


----------



## hawk360 (Sep 29, 2006)

Pues el circuito excitador no tngo ni idea de cual tiene. Es un motor con reductor y lo q quiero es aumentar velocidad sin perder fuerza. Asi q si le cambio los engranajes perderia fuerza.


----------



## santiesteva (Sep 29, 2006)

hola, si puedes aislar la excitatriz, (el estator) disminuiendo la tension de alimentacion, conseguiras mas revoluciones.
Respecto al par, debes tener en cuenta que el par motor debe ser superior al par resistente de la carga, de lo contrario el motor bajaria de revoluciones y aumetaria su consumo.


----------

